# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Renate

## Natie

Hoi hoi,

Ik ben Renate (Natie) 31 jaar en weet sinds ongeveer 7 jaar dat ik fibromyalgie heb.
Ik stuit vaak op onbegrip uit mijn omgeving. ik probeer een zo normaalmogelijk leven te leiden (lijden) door 4 dagen in de week te werken en zoveel mogelijk nog dingen zelfstandig wil onderemen (zoals het huishouden met een klein beetje hulp). nu de dagen weer korter en de nachten weer langer worden gaat het weer wat minder goed, ook de kou heeft geen goede invloed.
Ik sta open voor tips en trucs die het leven weer wat zonniger en aangenamer te maken

Groetjes Renate

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mette,
Welkom!
Je hebt idd veel bagage! Wel fijn dat je een lieve vriendin hebt en dat je lekker met de paarden en je dieren in de weer kan! Hopelijk krijg je ook je DIS en bipolaire stoornis onder controle! Hopelijk voel je je hier thuis en kan je tips/ervaringen uitwisselen!

@ Renate,
Welkom!
Vervelend dat je fibromyalgie hebt en op onbegrip stuit. Is helaas zo dat zodra er niks te zien valt een ander vaak denkt dat het aanstellerij is of dat de aandoening gewoonweg niet bestaat  :Frown: 
Erg goed dat je nog zoveel mogelijk zelf probeerd te doen!
Er zijn hier ook andere leden met fibromyalgie dus misschien kan je met hun ervaringen/tips uitwisselen, er staat een artikel over fibromyalgie en ik heb bij de rubriek voeding voedingstips geplaatst mbt fibromyalgie, hopelijk heb je er wat aan!

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom Natie,
Je hebt gelijk... wij CVS-ers en Fibro-ers hebben het extra zwaar in deze tijd; hopelijk kunnen we elkaar hier wat opvrolijken en moed inspreken  :Wink: . Het onbegrip is idd nog het zwaarst...
Xx Ag

----------


## girlicious

heeeeeej

ik ben ier ook juist nieuw
je hebt presies een beetje ''gezondheids problemen'' hopenlijk gaan die snel genezen
dan ga je je wss beter voelen
ik heb gehoord dat je ook ontspannings medicatie kunt krijgen ? dat je niet zo gestresseerd bent
ik heb zellef ook 2 kindjes ( 2 jongens ,, oudste: 2 jaar, jongste: 3 maanden )

----------

